# 4116 box adapter?



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks! But those rings have 2 3/4 inch screw spacing, I need them to be 3 1/2 inch.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You want to adapt a deck box to a 1900 or 4-11/16" box?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Basically, we have some PoE pendant lighting fixtures and a lot of them. They mount to an octagon box, but the Cat.6 patch cables used to feed them will not fit into a 2 1/8 deep octagon box. This is a drywall ceiling...I was hoping to mount rings to the framing before the board goes up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Basically, we have some PoE pendant lighting fixtures and a lot of them. They mount to an octagon box, but the Cat.6 patch cables used to feed them will not fit into a 2 1/8 deep octagon box. This is a drywall ceiling...I was hoping to mount rings to the framing before the board goes up.


I think I recieved a bunch of them the other day.
I can take a look Monday and see if that's what they sent.. 
I have no clue were the EE thought we could use them when he drew up the prints


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I think I recieved a bunch of them the other day.
> I can take a look Monday and see if that's what they sent..
> I have no clue were the EE thought we could use them when he drew up the prints


Thanks! If they are the type I'm thinking of let me know who makes them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is the Hubbel / Raco catalog. It's a big file so it take a min to download
I disn't have time to look they it.

http://www.hubbell-rtb.com/literature_pdf/Hubbell-RTB_Catalog.pdf


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

*Reported Post by cdnelectrician*

Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat6 means low voltage, so I am thinking this would not require a box.

May be able to use a new work date plate but fixture may not cover the opening.

Find a way to mount a octagon extension ring into the ceiling and then there would be no back on the box to interfere with the connector, or extension ring on a regular octagon should give you lots of room if a box is needed.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Garvin seems to have all kinds of unusual solutions. Not sure if this is it or not:

http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...square-to-round-octagon-device-ring/52c3-5-8u


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

darren79 said:


> Cat6 means low voltage, so I am thinking this would not require a box.
> 
> May be able to use a new work date plate but fixture may not cover the opening.
> 
> Find a way to mount a octagon extension ring into the ceiling and then there would be no back on the box to interfere with the connector, or extension ring on a regular octagon should give you lots of room if a box is needed.


It is looking like that may be the way to go!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

All I ha was this.
Steel city #73151 for 1/2 & 3/4
It's a 1900 / 411 extension. 
Sorry


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I decided to use octagon extension rings and lather's channel, the fixtures aren't too heavy so it should work.


----------

